
Launch HN: [Dx29.ai] Let's reinvent together the diagnosis of rare diseases - sachaav
https://dx29.ai/
======
sachaav
I need your help.

Did you know that...

\- rare diseases on average take up to five years to be fully diagnosed?

\- the price of full genome sequencing has dropped down to just a few hundred
dollars?

\- with the latest advances in genomic analysis and AI we can reduce the time
to diagnose a rare disease to few minutes?

Julian, the founder of Foundation 29, started this revolution 11 years ago
when his second son was born, and he realized his son had a rare disease. The
disease was severe and it changed his life and the life of his family forever.
When a catastrophic event happens in your life you can either give up or
fight. Julian chose to fight. During all these years Julian has dedicated his
life to rare diseases. He has created a couple of patient organizations and
works in Europe with the most important research organizations. He has done
this in addition to his work. You can watch his history on this video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bydr3lAVzsI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bydr3lAVzsI)

A couple of years ago he founded Foundation 29, a non-profit organization that
works to explore how technology can help patients with rare diseases.
Diagnosis is his main area of work. We have developed www.dx29.ai to provide a
new platform to support physicians in their decision-making process and reduce
the time to diagnosis to a few minutes.

We need to find patients with rare diseases so we can improve the platform's
accuracy. We all might know someone with a rare disease, or a disease with
strange symptoms. We need your help. If you anyone that might have a
complicated set of symptoms or someone that already has a rare disease please
let them know about this platform.

This simple gesture could transform the life of a lot of people around the
world.

